# New Stray!!



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I was getting ready to put away the 'little cat house'...
When this little girl showed up!
She has been using it on cold nights!
I'm going to see if she belongs to any new move-ins, in our neighborhood...
But since she's been hiding out under the neighbors shed during the day, I've just got a sickening feeling, that someone dumped her in the area...
She's very friendly and loves attention...
I'm calling her Sweetie Pie!
If no one claims her, I will take her to a cat rescue here, and they're great people!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Bless you!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Arianwen said:


> Bless you!


 
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

We had two cats brought to our shelter yesterday asking for microchip checks. One had one and one didn't. The reunion of the family with the cat who had been microchipped was really moving.

Moral of that long story with respect to Sweetie Pie ... check her chip!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

She is a pretty one! Glad she found your small shelter. LOL. We get drop offs in my neighborhood also.. 


I am sure the Ginger living part time on my porch was a drop off. and the black Manx was a leave - behind. The grey female I think came up from one of the feral colonies. She is NOT a stray.. or cannot have been a housecat. but she shares a shelter with the Manx. She is more Ghost then not. I am not sure she is tamable.

When we take them for TNR, we always check for chips. So far, we have yet to find one WITH a chip. but we always hope.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Jeff!
That is on my 'check' list to do, too!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cute kitty!

I should save Sharon from her own denial and just move this to *Meet My *(70th) *Kitty*!! :grin:


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA
It's funny because it's true.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Marie! Unfortunately, I am at Full Capacity, at this time! I won't risk upsetting the balance, that the kitties, I already have, have worked out!!

The most important thing I can do for this one...if she doesn't have a home, is to place her with the Cat Shelter, where she will have a chance at finding a good home...
They spay, neuter, chip, and give first shots...and no cat is ever euthanized!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I totally understand! At my vet's office, there were some little orange feral boys they were socializing. My friends know how much I want a big orange boy some day, but no way am I messing with what I have now.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep! It's VERY important to know your limits...And your cats limits!

Seems she is feeling pretty comfortable now, gave her some canned food, and she snarfed it down!
I'm just happy she found the 'house', we're going to have a serious temperature drop, over the few days, at least I know she'll have warm shelter!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweetie Pie was already in her house, when I got home from work, after midnight, and she didn't bolt out of it, when she heard the sliding door opening! 

This morning, I took the dogs out, and I didn't see her anywhere, when the dogs were in, I started calling, and prrrtttting! She came a running!

Yep! She's a Sweetie, for sure!

Thursday, I'll take her to my vet to have her scanned for a chip!
When I start checking, if she belongs to someone in the neighborhood, I'm just going to ask if someone is missing a cat, if so, call me, to describe their cat!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, she really is a little sweetie pie! So you just keep the kitty house out there in case of stray kitties in need of shelter? Well no wonder they find their way to you!  

Actually, there are 3 kitty houses in my porch. I was going to donate the dog house, but I keep thinking that it might come in handy... for stray kitties in need of shelter. Hm. I guess I can't make fun of you! LOL!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, Spirite, I keep a house out, for any strays in need! I'm just so glad she found it! Our nights have dipped into the 20's again!
I definitely suggest you keep ALL of your 'houses'!

I think, she's probably only a year old, at the most...I think she may be around eight to ten months...
And she either has a bad case of worms...or...she's preggers, she has a pretty big belly...
Poor little girl...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She does look quite young. I can't see her tummy, but the rest of her looks pretty thin. Is she eating like she's starving? I hope she's not pregnant...

A couple of days ago, I was on the deck and saw a fluffy-tailed tabby coming around the side of my house to walk into the backyard. I gave a friendly "hey!" like, "hey cute kitty, who are you?" but he/she got scared when he/she saw me and ran off. But I think this is the same kitty that I saw Mr. Casper run off last year, so I think he/she has a home. I hope so anyway.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I reworked Sweeties little house, so now she should be even warmer!
I just checked her, and she's snug as a bug!
I'm taking her to my vet in the morning to get checked for a chip, and I'm going to get her wormed, I found a 'sticky rice segment' stuck to her butt!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ewww. Well at least that means maybe she isn't pregnant? Fingers crossed that she has a home and that someone is looking for her!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I sure hope so...she's sticking like glue to our yard area, and comes running when I call for her, poor baby...I just can't imagine someone abandoning her...sigh....but I know it happens all the time


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you for doing right by this little sweetie!! It's so sad when animals get dumped and are just left to fend for themselves when they are fully happy to be with humans.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Today is Friday! Any word on Sweetie Pie??, 11Cats2Dogs??


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank goodness this little cat found you. 
I know the temptation to keep such a sweet cat, but I'm with you - I drew the line at 10 and never crossed it.
She is beautiful, and obviously was someone's pet.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Ewwww.. "sticky rice" speaking of which.. need to contact Vet about worming the strays out front!! don't want the dogs picking up worms if they unbury cat poo...

Hopefully she has a chip and is only "lost"


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Whatever you decide, we're behind you! She might have a chip, and go back to humans who are missing her. The cat people you know are kewl! Or if it comes to getting ANOTHER name change!...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Took Sweetie Pie to the vets, scanned, no chip...
Got her treated for worms.
She didn't fight going into the carrier, and was totally 'chill' about the car ride...makes me wonder...
A spay would cost me $106.00, to get her taken care of...

The Gal who has been there forever, was saying, she could understand me not wanting to upset the balance in the house, with my house cats...
She's in a similar situation, she said she has purely indoor, and purely outdoor cats, which all have heated beds on her covered front porch.
She was kind of suggesting something like that for Sweetie Pie!

GAH! I just don't know if I could stand the stress, worrying about her all the time!!

Any and all thoughts, opinions, and suggestions welcome!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There's no "feral" organization or vet that would spay her for you for little or nothing? 

No, you wouldn't be able to handle having her be outside.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I know you're south of me but I can't remember where.

HEre is one for Medford: http://spayneuter.org/our-programs/cat-programs/fix-it-ticket-program/


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Marie,
Yes, I'll be checking around!
I would be able to put her in the garage at night...

Krissy,
Thank You! I'm actually just outside of Redmond, Or.
I do have a couple of places I'll check!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Nvm. Here's one right in redmond. Cat spay for 45. http://brightsideanimals.org/spayneuter/


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL Krissy! 
That was one of the places, I was going to check!
Thank You!!


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

I had to draw the line at four cats for financial reasons. I hope everything works out here for your new friend.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweetie Pie weighed in at 7.8 pounds, and her age was guessed at maybe a year old to, like I was estimating...

I also asked at the vets, if anyone had come in there looking for a lost kitty, the vet is less than a mile away from here...no one has stopped in there to check, or put anything up on their board
I mean, REALLY??

She is quite the little huntress!
She was waiting by a rather large sized hole in the back yard, the next thing I knew, she had a really big vole!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh boy. It doesn't sound like someone's going to be looking for her.  

I'm with marie - Sharon + outdoor only kitty? Nope, not seeing it.  I let Mr. Casper wreak havoc and terrorize Celia when the temps go below 20F, and I'm meaner than you! 

You could try to adopt her out yourself, I guess...It's time-consuming though. I got lucky with the little stray back in October. Her hunting abilities suggest that she is at least used to being outdoors. Maybe it would be easier (a teeny bit easier) to adopt out an indoor/outdoor kitty rather than an indoor-only one?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Spirite, 
Right now, number one concern, is her being possibly pregnant, or soon to be pregnant! 
I can't let that happen to her, so she will get spayed, somewhere soon!
Than I'll worry about finding her a home, especially if the Cat Rescue is to full already...


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> She is quite the little huntress!
> She was waiting by a rather large sized hole in the back yard, the next thing I knew, she had a really big vole!


Sound's like she'd make shreds out of da bird! I hope she adapts to "captivity" and can be homed with people who will give her the love she deserves. 

You know sometimes I think about the people who rescued my Choo Choo and Matty's mother and I send them little happy thoughts and I hope that somehow they realize how grateful I am that because of them I have my kitties. Now I'll send you happy little thoughts for being the one to rescue Sweetie Pie for her destined guardians.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Poor baby it sounds much more like she is a stray. I too could not take the stress of an outdoor cat at all. She certainly deserves a chance at her own family, but she came to the right door when she landed at your Sharon to help her along the way.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Maybe Sharon should just change her name to, "2manycats&2dogs" or "DozenCatsOrSo&2Dogs" since we know there's another cat at work that's been lurking around too? 

You don't have to adopt them really, because there will always be one or two that will eventually be following or hanging around you, MrsCatMagnet!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I told my OH that the cats must pass on the news before they are adopted. It seems as soon as I get one stray off the porch and into a home another shows up. So I can relate. My OH thinks they leave a map and directions out there. "food and shelter here. Just follow the arrows" 

For the first time ever though we have more boys then girls. One Altered, one Soon to be altered and the feral girl (altered). Usually we have pregnant ones hovering around the shelters and food. None this year so far. 

Lots of luck homing her! Kitten season is in full swing.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

BotanyBlack said:


> I told my OH that the cats must pass on the news before they are adopted. It seems as soon as I get one stray off the porch and into a home another shows up. So I can relate. My OH thinks they leave a map and directions out there. "food and shelter here. Just follow the arrows"


That just made me laugh  and I think there are a few of you on here who have that.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I love what you guys do for all these cats! I'm restricted to two by my wife!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

TabbCatt said:


> Maybe Sharon should just change her name to, "2manycats&2dogs" or "DozenCatsOrSo&2Dogs"


OR ClutchOCat&2Dogs Then you can keep adding and adding!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well, she's sure hanging close!
I didn't see her the other day...so I started calling...and you should have seen her! She flew over two fences, to come to me!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Sounds like this little girl wants a home to call her own.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jenny,
I may try and find her a good home...
I just made the mistake of looking at one of our shelters adoption listings...
There's an 18 year old cat there, looking for a home:'(
And there's a bunch of Black, and Black&White (Tuxies) already there:-(
And Sweetie Pie is a Tuxie...


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

aww an 18 year old? I would so take that home with me!!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

I stress all the time over my outdoor stray. It stinks.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

An 18-year-old??? I hope there's a really good reason that an 18-year-old kitty ended up at a shelter... 

Sharon, does your shelter do courtesy listings? I know I always look at the courtesy listings on our no-kill's website, because the shelter doesn't actually have many of their own listed. Might be a way to get some attention for her. 

Blumpy, me too. I thought Mr. Casper was hanging out at his old stomping grounds, which was fine. Quiet side streets from here to there. But two nights ago, I came home a little after dark and when I got out of the car, he trotted over to me from the other side of the street. My street is pretty busy - speed limit is 25 but cars routinely go 35. So now the level of worry has gone way up.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spirite, 
That never occurred to me, to even check! I will check with the two shelters I trust, and see if they do courtesy listings! Thank you!

I know, I was thinking the same thing about the 18 year old girl...poor baby...
To end up in a shelter

Oh No! On Mr. Casper wandering across the road


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I've added a cargo moving quilt, to the top of her 'night' bed, and I've been slowly moving it down over the entrance to her 'home' to better keep body temperature in, and wind out!
Now she's got a 'Day' bed!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Now you all, will know why I was looking for a crate!
Sweetie Pie, safe and sound, in my garage! 
Yesterday and today, we've had horrible winds, and it's been very cold at night, because of them...
Sweetie Pie was scared by a tarp I have up, to block wind from the patio, it 'pops' and 'slaps' when the wind hits it, so she was hiding under a neighbor's garden shed, when I went looking for her last night, she was so cold, when she came to me...
And the canal behind us, will have water in it, within a day or two...

I'll sleep better tonight!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Well.. she looks comfy. Hope you got a good nights sleep in!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww so how is she doing now? Bit sad to hear about tuxies having a hard time getting adopted though.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sweetie Pie will be getting spayed tomorrow, I'm afraid a Tom or two got to her...poor baby...she was out later than usual, when I heard the commotion...I managed to get her, and chase away the boys, she's been in her crate house since....
It also looks like I'll have her for a while, since the shelter is full...
I will be posting at my vets, to try and find her a Forever home, I figure if someone is at the vets, they must care, at least a little more than the average person...
Sure glad I invested in the Big Crate!
Never a dull moment!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to be an unofficial, Foster mama for a while with Sweetie Pie! 
Hubby's actually fine with it!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmmm.....11cats2dogs?
She is so cute and I am sure she is a sweet heart...and will wiggle her way into hubby's heart in no time!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

11cats 2 dogs has a nice ring to it. ) hope she recovers well with her spay


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, and Jenny...
Oh Mercy! Just what I need! I'll have a Baker's dozen before long!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

'NANAS (great, wonderful)!!! 

I think this kitty chose you because she sensed a loving human.

Has she had much contact with the rest of the crew?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

"foster" mama?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

spirite said:


> "foster" mama?


Yep! As much as I would LOVE to keep her, I've got to think of the one's I already have...they have a huge say in the matter, and I don't want to upset the apple cart! 
She's very petite, around 7 1/2 pounds...and is truly a Sweetie Pie....who deserves her Forever home, with someone who will spoil her!
(I will miss her though...sigh)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

And since this thread has been growing...
I started an UPDATE thread about her


----------

